# LFTS 10/22



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'll stay in this morning it's raining really hard and it looks like it will continue for a few hours. Good luck to everyone heading out.


I thought you were a die hard! There goes your Brett favre iron man status!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Big buck for big Danny, nice one !!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> Not hunting today, hanging a couple stands on some smoking hot sign my son and I found . Good luck guys.


I seen the sign you found in another thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Huntahalic said:


> Holy crap the sky must be falling OGB is not out this morning....
> Good luck to everyone else out!


Yup- First covid hits and now OGB is taking a morning off from hunting! WTF! Man 2020 is a messed up year.......


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> Haven't been out since Friday 10/7. Was going to wait until my vacation 10/31 - 11/8, but I'm Jonesing!
> Going to head up to the NeLP tomorrow for a weekend hunt.
> <----<<<


Gotta scratch that itch Joe! Good luck.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Big D that's a bruiser for sure. Give us some more pics.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'll stay in this morning it's raining really hard and it looks like it will continue for a few hours. Good luck to everyone heading out.


OGB,

You should change this thread to “LFTC 10/22” (live from the computer, LOL.)

As much as you hunt you deserve a day off. LOL.

Good luck when you return to the woods.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'll stay in this morning it's raining really hard and it looks like it will continue for a few hours. Good luck to everyone heading out.


)


old graybeard said:


> Think I'll stay in this morning it's raining really hard and it looks like it will continue for a few hours. Good luck to everyone heading out.


your wife is going to think your sick when she wakes up and see you


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

BigDanny said:


> Got lucky with this one last night. He was half-heartedly chasing a doe earlier in the evening and came back around following her in the last 30-minutes of shooting hours. Good luck to everyone!


I'm calling an MS foul, a buck of that magnitude requires an in-depth summary and more pics, don't leave us hanging like that. "Good luck everyone!! Oh hey, and BTW I also shot this giant today."

Great buck and congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BigDanny said:


> Got lucky with this one last night. He was half-heartedly chasing a doe earlier in the evening and came back around following her in the last 30-minutes of shooting hours. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats that the kind I dream about.Great buck


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is SHHHET21 the only guy hunting today? Is it a monsoon everywhere except his little spot in lenawee? Good luck it sounds like your the only one who can get it done for us today. I got to say looking at the weather Saturday is shaping up to be a good one! I’m just waiting for confirmation from qdma man! He confirmed it last year the morning of my lucky day that some big bucks were hitting the ground that day. So superstition has set in. I’m getting out there super early Saturday so I can set up a lifeline and play around with it a bit before I get settled in. If anyone gets out this afternoon good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

BigDanny said:


> Got lucky with this one last night. He was half-heartedly chasing a doe earlier in the evening and came back around following her in the last 30-minutes of shooting hours. Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations, thats a grest deer!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hoytman5 said:


> Yup- First covid hits and now OGB is taking a morning off from hunting! WTF! Man 2020 is a messed up year.......














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> )
> 
> your wife is going to think your sick when she wakes up and see you


What wife would let a guy hunt every day..lol..


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> What wife would let a guy hunt every day..lol..


A very good one


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Lone doe bedded 30 yards away. Looks like im stuck for a while. Had a button buck come by at 8:30, maybe the rain last night shrunk the nice 8 haha


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

jr28schalm said:


> What wife would let a guy hunt every day..lol..


The wife I never found...


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not much talk about deer this morning. Must be not enough hunters due to rain or not enough deer moving. 

I will be out this evening and then for the weekend. Should be some decent movement after fridays rain. Its getting close, hit those scrapes and edges of bedding and hit em hard!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Yep......it’s pouring here at work, it’s been a couple week since I’ve been in a tree. I’m getting ready to hit it hard. Today is Mrs Flights birthday so there is festivities planned for this afternoon I will be in a tree tomorrow, good luck to everyone braving the weather this morning!
> Flight


A little afternoon delight then an arrow in flight Good times


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

sniper said:


> View attachment 591305
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Steady rain here in the SW corner as well. I'm out of action until Saturday morning, conditions are looking right and it'll be my first morning sit. Good luck to the lone hunter out this morning and to those that can get out this afternoon.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> The wife I never found...


Lmfao, I am on my 3 rd and after seeing that post thinking about looking again..


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> What wife would let a guy hunt every day..lol..


Let a guy hunt?
My wife keeps asking me if I am going hunting.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> Let a guy hunt?
> My wife keeps asking me if I am going hunting?
> 
> Should I be concerned?


Must have a young stud lined up


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Lmfao, I am on my 3 rd and after seeing that post thinking about looking again..


Better hope your wife doesn’t see this or you will be looking.Ha Ha


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nah, she's just getting her feet rubbed.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Rainman68 said:


> Nah, she's just getting her feet rubbed.


Thats why walt shoots his bucks early in the year. That man's busy after the lull


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Spartan88 said:


> The wife I never found...


it takes 2 or 3 times sometimes! or never


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Must have a young stud lined up


Or a neighbor like mine.


----------



## trainwreck2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rain stopped in Ionia co so here I sit on a scrape line hopefully one of the shooters swings by to freshen these up


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Still raining here so I went out and pulled my cam cards. Tons of activity last night with 7 bucks total. Here is the buck I passed last night hoping to get a shot at the big one I saw bed down. He has a big body


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Or a neighbor like mine.


Hey Neighbor!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Still raining here so I went out and pulled my cam cards. Tons of activity last night with 7 bucks total. Here is the buck I passed last night hoping to get a shot at the big one I saw bed down. He has a big body
> View attachment 591329


Nice can’t wait to see the big one when you shoot him


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

Leaving for my place in Calhoun this afternoon. Hope to get a quick hunt in this afternoon and dream about what Saturday morning is lining up to be. 20 degree temperature drop and a north wind. Just what I need for one of our best spots.

D.P.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

jr28schalm said:


> What wife would let a guy hunt every day..lol..


Mine would, she wouldn’t have a problem with it at all, my wife loves to bow hunt so she understands.
Flight


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

motdean said:


> Let a guy hunt?
> My wife keeps asking me if I am going hunting.
> 
> Should I be concerned?


Maybe she's tired of the lull.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wind isn't great for most of my spots. Looks like it is done raining until tonight. Need to get some work done and then will be headed out to checkout some public land i havent been on since last year


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

So I’m gonna share what I witnessed last night while on stand... had a button buck come in, then what appeared to be mom came right in, to like 10’yards.... he tried to nurse, but she shook him off, then like 2 mins later, he comes up behind her and proceeds to lick her twat for quite some time, pausing to roll his lip up... odd I thought.. 
Once he quit, he went over to a sapling and attempted to rub it, jumping up with hoofs and head and everything.
Bout ten minutes later, doe goes over to what I think was a scrape, squats, and her hind quarters shook and shivered for some time, then she stood up. (Don’t think she peed bc I should have heard it). The button went over to where she squatted, and he postured and appeared to piss on his tarsal glands. 
I’m assuming she is close to being In heat, but thought it was odd she allowed the button to lick as I witnessed. any thoughts?


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Whopper 24 said:


> So I’m gonna share what I witnessed last night while on stand... had a button buck come in, then what appeared to be mom came right in, to like 10’yards.... he tried to nurse, but she shook him off, then like 2 mins later, he comes up behind her and proceeds to lick her twat for quite some time, pausing to roll his lip up... odd I thought..
> Once he quit, he went over to a sapling and attempted to rub it, jumping up with hoofs and head and everything.
> Bout ten minutes later, doe goes over to what I think was a scrape, squats, and her hind quarters shook and shivered for some time, then she stood up. (Don’t think she peed bc I should have heard it). The button went over to where she squatted, and he postured and appeared to piss on his tarsal glands.
> I’m assuming she is close to being In heat, but thought it was odd she allowed the button to lick as I witnessed. any thoughts?


It’s the buttons response to being in the woods 24/7 and vegetarian diet.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Mine would, she wouldn’t have a problem with it at all, my wife loves to bow hunt so she understands.
> Flight


shocked none of the guys have asked if she had a sister yet lol


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I’m out in Washtenaw county, the big one has broke a tine since last week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

kotz21 said:


> I’m out in Washtenaw county, the big one has broke a tine since last week. Good luck everyone!


 like to see who the culprit is


----------



## trainwreck2 (Apr 1, 2013)

_Picked up little man from school now were really after one_


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back at it after getting a rained out this morning. A good friend just hung up a good buck so maybe they're moving. Misty and foggy here.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 10 min ago, Saginaw county. Got back late. Scared out 4 does/fawns coming in. 

Good luck everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Back at it after getting a rained out this morning. A good friend just hung up a good buck so maybe they're moving. Misty and foggy here.
> View attachment 591531


Thankfully all is right in the hunting world again! Glad to hear you are back out!!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

The grandson and I are back at it tonight trying to close the deal on a keeper. Stay tuned.....


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Settled in about 45 minutes ago, state land saginaw Co. Good luck everyone


Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Other side of property tonight surround by cornfield bedding food plot I middle

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm out sitting in wife's pop up on the food plot. She didn't want to hunt tonight after an exciting day of countertop shopping and lunch in Frankenmuth...

She hunts a little here at the house and catches a few walleye every summer with me. More work for me getting her set up, but she enjoys it!

54 degrees with overcast skies and calm winds here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Dove into the swamp. Jumped a few getting back here but they didn't smell me. Wind is good and close to a big bedding area.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Tear em up fellas!! I’m in for tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Out in Genesee County, sitting in a blind on the edge of plot that’s surrounded by good cover. It’s a bit too still for my liking, but gonna give it a go.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Out in Eaton county hoping for a nice doe or mr. buck


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up & in Jackson/Calhoun county line. Feels like a good spot... for a warm nap in a tree. Saw some does using this corner last night from across the field. Couple kept checking their back trail, got late & never saw exactly what was behind them. Pulled the climber out & got up here a whopping 15' before I ran into a limb 2 big to cut. 70° tommorow & I gotta be to work early, so he's gonna have to be worth it Good luck, shoot straight & Be Safe Y'all! Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Back out in the stand I scored in earlier this year, been settled in for a bit, wind isn’t perfect but it’s supposed to be by prime time. Corn is gone, but the plot is green!! Looks for a BIG1 to tag out.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Today begins my 2 + weeks of huntcation . Skipped out on this mornings drencher... up in the stand now enjoying a pleasant mild evening sit. Had one buck come through soon as I pulled my bow up.


----------



## flipper1 (Mar 2, 2014)

trainwreck2 said:


> _Picked up little man from school now were really after one_
> 
> View attachment 591515


That spot looks familiar. Shoot me up garret


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Out with my 11 yr old In Barry County. He’s been waiting patiently for his weekend to hunt, hoping he’s successful!


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Let one fly! Bolt hit something hard. Happened fast, looked like a real nice buck! Can’t stop shaking!! Hell ya! Washtenaw County


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Zero for the night. Fog looked pretty cool rolling into the damp woods though.


----------



## Aaron Glupker (Sep 8, 2019)

Not Good. Grunted a really nice wide 8 form 80 yards into 20 yards. Let the arrow fly and about 5 yards before impact saw the trajectory change. He runs off 50 yards and stands there for a minute and walks off. I climb down to check my arrow and see a ton of white hair with a spot or two of blood. Just a streak of blood on the fetching. Look back at my stand and see a thin long twig sticking off the tree about 5' up. Never saw it from 25' up. I must have clipped it. Didn't track. I will sit out in the morning and then do my do diligence but pretty sure I only gave him a nick. So many factors that can determine the difference between being successful and unsuccessful!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Well at least I know there is a beast in these woods. I have no pictures of anything over 1.5, but seeing that dude tonight has reinvigorated my spirits. He gave me one more short glimpse of him as he worked though the Honeysuckle, and had me worried he would catch my wind. Luckily he swung right and all is good, left the climber at the base of the tree and I will be back at it Saturday morning.

Good luck to those of you getting after them tomorrow.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Kola said:


> Let one fly! Bolt hit something hard. Happened fast, looked like a real nice buck! Can’t stop shaking!! Hell ya! Washtenaw County


Good luck! Looking forward to some updates from you and bowhunter.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great hunt tonight. Took all three arrows I had. At 5 I started hearing crashing behind me. During the next half hour a doe was being harassed my a spike. She gave me one shot at 30 yards but the spike bumped her and she was gone. As this was going on this 5 point came down and stood right where the doe did quartering away. Let an arrow fly and my heart sank. He dropped right there. Spine shot. I rushed the second shot and pretty much severed its front leg. Third shot I collected myself, and drilled the heart. Getting him out sucked. There was a drop off with about 100 feet of elevation change that I had to get him up. Took over 30 minutes to get him up. The deer runs in this area are impressive. Cannot wait to get back out there

145lb on my scale. He felt a lot heavier than that


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Great hunt tonight. Took all three arrows I had. At 5 I started hearing crashing behind me. During the next half hour a doe was being harassed my a spike. She gave me one shot at 30 yards but the spike bumped her and she was gone. As this was going on this 5 point came down and stood right where the doe did quartering away. Let an arrow fly and my heart sank. He dropped right there. Spine shot. I rushed the second shot and pretty much severed its front leg. Third shot I collected myself, and drilled the heart. Getting him out sucked. There was a drop off with about 100 feet of elevation change that I had to get him up. Took over 30 minutes to get him up. The deer runs in this area are impressive. Cannot wait to get back out there
> 
> View attachment 591625
> View attachment 591627
> ...


That is one unique story and report! Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Great hunt tonight. Took all three arrows I had. At 5 I started hearing crashing behind me. During the next half hour a doe was being harassed my a spike. She gave me one shot at 30 yards but the spike bumped her and she was gone. As this was going on this 5 point came down and stood right where the doe did quartering away. Let an arrow fly and my heart sank. He dropped right there. Spine shot. I rushed the second shot and pretty much severed its front leg. Third shot I collected myself, and drilled the heart. Getting him out sucked. There was a drop off with about 100 feet of elevation change that I had to get him up. Took over 30 minutes to get him up. The deer runs in this area are impressive. Cannot wait to get back out there
> 
> View attachment 591625
> View attachment 591627
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> Great hunt tonight. Took all three arrows I had. At 5 I started hearing crashing behind me. During the next half hour a doe was being harassed my a spike. She gave me one shot at 30 yards but the spike bumped her and she was gone. As this was going on this 5 point came down and stood right where the doe did quartering away. Let an arrow fly and my heart sank. He dropped right there. Spine shot. I rushed the second shot and pretty much severed its front leg. Third shot I collected myself, and drilled the heart. Getting him out sucked. There was a drop off with about 100 feet of elevation change that I had to get him up. Took over 30 minutes to get him up. The deer runs in this area are impressive. Cannot wait to get back out there
> 
> View attachment 591625
> View attachment 591627
> ...


Congrats bowhunter! Way to go nice buck and workout!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Sitting this one out and putting the finishing touches on my antler stew tonight.
> View attachment 591591


I much prefer antler stew over tag soup any day!


----------



## Aaron Glupker (Sep 8, 2019)

Hoytman5 said:


> I much prefer antler stew over tag soup any day!


Congratulations


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

How


Fisherman6 said:


> Steady rain here so sitting tonight out and at the gym. Good luck to all those that are out. Next sit will be on Saturday when that cold air comes back in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





Fisherman6 said:


> Steady rain here so sitting tonight out and at the gym. Good luck to all those that are out. Next sit will be on Saturday when that cold air comes back in.
> 
> Congrats
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





bowhunter426 said:


> Great hunt tonight. Took all three arrows I had. At 5 I started hearing crashing behind me. During the next half hour a doe was being harassed my a spike. She gave me one shot at 30 yards but the spike bumped her and she was gone. As this was going on this 5 point came down and stood right where the doe did quartering away. Let an arrow fly and my heart sank. He dropped right there. Spine shot. I rushed the second shot and pretty much severed its front leg. Third shot I collected myself, and drilled the heart. Getting him out sucked. There was a drop off with about 100 feet of elevation change that I had to get him up. Took over 30 minutes to get him up. The deer runs in this area are impressive. Cannot wait to get back out there
> 
> 145lb on my scale. He felt a lot heavier than that
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 591575
> View attachment 591577
> Ghillie suit ground attack.


She will never kill a deer with a blinding white smile like that. They will see her a mile away. But as a grandpa of two beautiful little girls. I would take the smile over the deer anytime. You grandmas and grandpas know what I am saying. Good for your family getting them OUTSIDE and enjoying what Mother Nature has to offer. Beats the hell out of a TV and computer. Good luck to you and your family this year.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> She will never kill a deer with a blinding white smile like that. They will see her a mile away. But as a grandpa of two beautiful little girls. I would take the smile over the deer anytime. You grandmas and grandpas know what I am saying. Good for your family getting them OUTSIDE and enjoying what Mother Nature has to offer. Beats the hell out of a TV and computer. Good luck to you and your family this year.


Once the hunt began she had her face mask on.

Thank you for your kind words Grandriverrat.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 591575
> View attachment 591577
> Ghillie suit ground attack.


Allways good pictures


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Never did get that nap in tonight. Buck actually came back out of the marsh grass he chased the doe into. Got a better look at him through the binos & I still wasn't sure as he closed the distance. He was heading back to my corner (still about a hundred out) until he spotted another doe in the fresh cut corn field & went to see if she was in the mood & chased her out the other side. Then a little 7 or 8 came in to about 80 yds & fed until dark. 2 nights in a row I had to sit in a tree until well after 8:00 over there. 
Bahahahaa! The sheep are nervous


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Setup on public in Ottawa. Nice looking spot. Not a ton of fresh sign. Most was covered with leafs. Downside is after I got setup I noticed a stand 20 yards away. Hope they don't show up at prime time
> 
> View attachment 591455
> View attachment 591457


Sumbitch!! Congrats! 

Glad I kept ripping the trails tonight and didn’t head to that stand. I only grabbed a 12 pack of Claws tonight because they got a screaming Halloween sale going on up at Walmark tomorrow. Some BA crocks on sale with a sick pumpkin design. Figured I better not get too wrecked before I head up er in the morning. They say “ain’t no laws when you’re driving the Claws”, but Johnny law told me otherwise Sunday on the way home from church. I had to drive because granny was smashed. I would have been out of refreshments right about them and had to get down to head for more. 

Good thing I just hit a couple two tracks and managed to keep the ol heavy Chevy outta the rhubarb. 

Congrats again and thanks for not dropping a loaf in my stand. Been there for years now, no problems yet.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats bowhunter!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Namrock said:


> Trying to take a nap & I Just had a doe go absolutely flying by me with a good buck right on her @$$. Went by me @ 20 yds doing 20 MPH. I'd like to get a better/slowed down look at him, but it Almost worked.


I think you were asleep and dreaming. Those were squirrels running past.


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Kola said:


> Let one fly! Bolt hit something hard. Happened fast, looked like a real nice buck! Can’t stop shaking!! Hell ya! Washtenaw County


Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Kola said:


> Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.
> View attachment 591695
> View attachment 591697


Nice shooting. Congrats


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Kola said:


> Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.
> View attachment 591695
> View attachment 591697


Awesome congrats! Nice freezer stuffer right there.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Kola said:


> Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.
> View attachment 591695
> View attachment 591697


Congrats


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kola said:


> Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.
> View attachment 591695
> View attachment 591697


Congrats


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Kola said:


> Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.
> View attachment 591695
> View attachment 591697


Awesome! Welcome to bowhunting and congrats a great buck


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Kola said:


> Found him! 40yd shot out of a hub style ground blind. Shot through the mesh window. He went 100 yds in a half circle, double lung pass through with a fixed three blade muzzy. Awesome thrill. My first archery season after 20 years of gun. Owned a bow (x-bow) for five days now! (Barnett whitetail hunter, $350 Dunham’s.... thing shoots great) Hearing the bolt hit was sweet! Had no idea where I hit him, but the hour wait to go look for sign was fantastic knowing I connected. Best of luck hunters! That was really fun.
> View attachment 591695
> View attachment 591697



Awesome! Congrats on making it all come together! You definitely don’t need to spend thousands to get out there, but it seems we all inevitably do. I’m generally cheap, so your set up sounds great and it obviously works! Mine is similar. 

You said fixed blade right? I’ve never shot through the mesh, always made me nervous but I shoot mechanicals and figure they’ll open. 

Congrats again!!


----------

